

Ask PG: How hard would it be to implement a blacklist of domains for HN? - derwiki

So I can just skip certain sensationalist postings...
======
pg
I'm guessing you mean a per user list. It would be easy technically, but I
don't want to do it because it would take the pressure off making the site
good.

~~~
colins_pride
Using an aggregation of the per-user lists to guide the evolution of the site-
wide list would probably resolve that concern. It's also conceptually very
similar to how submission flagging currently works here.

------
iheartmemcache
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/32404> Hacker News filter for
Greasemonkey seems to be what you want.

------
jasonlbaptiste
already exists. Can someone reply with the exact location/listings?

~~~
_pius
Sure.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=499044>

